# Indiana/Fort Wayne area - 3 month old gr pup



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I just saw on Petfinder that there is a three month old golden retriever pup believed to be purebred at my local pound. He is NOT in any danger and this is NOT a high kill shelter but I thought I'd mention it here if anyone is looking for a pup or if another rescue wants me to get him out of there. The rescue I volunteer for is full and my husband says I cannot take in any more fosters right now. Let me know ASAP, thank you!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

bump for indiana people
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

If I was closer I would grab that baby in a heart beat


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bump

Hoping someone gets that GR pup soon.
Just read on Petfinder a couple of IN shelters are closing!


----------



## randerson8541 (Aug 18, 2008)

*=(*

We ran to the pound as quickly as possible on Satruday and put a hold on her and someone beat us to her...

Bella found a home at 10:01am this morning.

We're heartbroken again!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

UPDATE! This full blooded golden boy was adopted by FUR HEAVEN'S SAKE in Fort Wayne Indiana. They are an all breed rescue and he is now in foster care. He has been renamed Brody and he is soooo very cute! He does have a heart by his name though, which means he has some kind of health concern. I do see a cast on his back leg so probably already been fixed. I have a strong feeling his breeder dropped him off because he would not sell, but who knows for sure. I haven't called on him so I don't know anymore info than that. If you are still interested in this pup please go to PETFINDER.COM and type in 46835 and you will find contact info there. Thanks for considering adoption. Hope he's the one for you!


----------



## randerson8541 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Brody*

I called on Brody and was told that he is NOT available for adoption at this time. He was in an abusive home. He was thrown across the room and into a wall shattering his right rear leg. I was told it would have to be amputated. They did say however that he was in good spirits. They took the cast off because he's so active that it was causing the cast to rub his leg raw. But they think he will be fine so all in all.. atleast he's not in the bad home anymore.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*randerson*

randerson:

Is Brody still in the shelter-did they say how long he has?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness the puppy is now in a rescue at a foster care home. So he is now safe. I hope he gets better and gets his furever home.


----------

